# Contorted / Twisted Willow



## Duster Buster (Nov 1, 2007)

DELETED


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya

Not got any links but if you PM Jasey im sure she had something similar for her daughters christening.... she was def looking into a twisted tree to hang things on...  she is often on Pregnancy chit chat on Babdydust   - she might able to help.

R
x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Do you have a good florist suppliers near you? We have a great one near us that tends to have things like that. It's supposed to be trade only but they don't actually ask.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi SFT i saw some twisted Willow in alocla florist in town where i live and it was £2.50 a branch.
Have also pm'd you

Kay


----------

